# Möchte jemanden Werben



## ragna110 (28. Mai 2014)

Servus,

Ich suche jemanden zum werben ! Gespielt wird auf Aegwynn Allianz. Ich habe 4 Jahre Erfahrung im Bereich Wotlk - Cataclysm ^^ Außerdem spiele Ich auch gerne eine Heiler oder Tank Klasse falls ihr das wollt damit wir schnell über den Db lvln können.Taschen werde Ich euch geben ^^

Ich bin eigentlich fast jeden Tag on ( Wir können gerne spielzeiten abklären, bin da flexibel ^^) am Wochenende auch gerne mal sehr lange Ich würde gerne 1-2 85er hochziehen (Gerne auch mehr wenn ihr lust habt )

Was ihr mitnehmen müsst ?

Die Game - Keys ( Battlechest / MoP falls ihr das auch möchtet )
Lust und Zeit zum spielen


Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mich anschreibt


----------

